# Alpencross Rucksack ???



## tom1ayb (12. Oktober 2002)

Welchen Rucksack kann ist denn wirklich empfehlenswert ( keinBike Tip) bitte aus der Praxis für die Praxis


----------



## oimara (12. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab von Deuter den Trans Alpine. Der bietet genug Platz und einen guten Tragekomfort. Das einzige Problem bei diesem Rucksack ist jedoch das er ziemlich hoch ist und beim Downhill häufig eine Verbindung zwischen Helm und Rucksack zustande kommt. Dadurch wird es schwieriger das Gleichgewicht zu halten (Steuerfunktion des Kopfes). Ich (180cm) musste vor jedem Downhill anhalten und die Schultergurte länger und den Bauchgurt enger stellen.
Bin auch schon mal eine Tour mit dem Transalp von Camelbak gefahren. Der bietet ähnlich viel Platz, das Tragesystem finde ich jedoch nicht so gut wie bei Deuter. Der Camelbak ist aber nicht so hoch wie der von Deuter, jedoch  dank der Trinkblase um sehr viel teuerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (12. Oktober 2002)

danke für den Tip den Deuter hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst undich denke mit dem Downhill"problem" kann ich leben wenn ich auf Tour bin übertreibe ich es eh nicht so mit dem Speed man will ja was sehen und für Tagestouren habe ich einen kleineren Rucksack


----------



## Idefix (12. Oktober 2002)

Deuter Trans Alpine. Dieses Jahr benutzt für nen Alpencross und absolut zufrieden. Zwei Stürze hat er mittlerweile auch unbeschadet mitgemacht.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2002)

Ebenso: Deuter Transalpin!
Zwei AlpenX mit dem Ding und total zufrieden. Bergrunter Schultergurte etwas lockern (wie oimara sagte), damit er dir den Helm nicht ins Gesicht schiebt. Ist zwar Platz für eine Trinkblase, dadurch wird er aber zu schwer, deshalb nimm Trinkflaschen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Lurchschreck (14. Oktober 2002)

Also ich kann mich dem Deutertipp nur teilweise anschließen. Bin ihn dieses Jahr gefahren, eigentlich zufrieden aber irgendwie ist er mir zu groß und zu schwer. Freund ist mit einem viel kleineren Deuter Race Tralala gefahren, hatte auch alles dabei und nur die halbe Masse auf dem Buckel. Diese 7+ kg sind auf die Dauer echt ätzend. Ich werde beim nächsten Mal alles zuhause lassen was ich nicht UNBEDINGT brauche und dann auch mit 4kg zum Lago fahren. Lieber öfter mal die Klamotten waschen...

Gruss :O) Lurchschreck


----------



## RedOrbiter (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Lurchschreck _
> *Also ich kann mich dem Deutertipp nur teilweise anschließen. Bin ihn dieses Jahr gefahren, eigentlich zufrieden aber irgendwie ist er mir zu groß und zu schwer. Freund ist mit einem viel kleineren Deuter Race Tralala gefahren, hatte auch alles dabei und nur die halbe Masse auf dem Buckel. Diese 7+ kg sind auf die Dauer echt ätzend. Ich werde beim nächsten Mal alles zuhause lassen was ich nicht UNBEDINGT brauche und dann auch mit 4kg zum Lago fahren. Lieber öfter mal die Klamotten waschen...
> 
> Gruss :O) Lurchschreck *


Hallo Lurchschreck
So wie ich Dich verstehe bezieht sich deine Kritik nicht am Deuter Transalpin. Ich finde der Rucksack ist gut. Da gibt es nichts was bedeutend viel besser ist. 

Der Inhalt und das Gewicht das hineingepackt wird ist ganz ein anderes Thema.
Wer natürlich zuviel beim TransX mitnimmt ist meines Erachtens halt selber schuld. 
Ich bin aber der Meinung lieber einen grossen geräumigen Rucksack dabei zu haben und die Dinger darin locker zu verstauen als alles mit Müh und Not in einen kleinen zu verpacken und dabei viel Energie in die optimale Packordnung zu investieren. Dabei ist auch zu bedenken das unterwegs mal etwas gekauft werden muss oder ein Souvenier unbedingt mit muss. Wäre schade wenn das zugekaufte keinen Platz mehr finden würden.

Cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Rockhopper (14. Oktober 2002)

ich kann den deuter Trans Alpin auch nur empfehlen. Das Tragesystem empfinde ich als angenehm, die Belüftung des Rückens ist besser als bei allen meinen Rucksäcken davor (darunter auch ein Deuter Wanderrucksack); bin eher ein Vielschwitzer

Ich empfand den Transalpin bei meiner Transalp eher als knapp als zu groß. Bei 190cm Körpergröße sind halt die Klamotten etwas größer ;-)
Ich habe aber vorher immer schön mit Rucksack trainiert und hatte daher keine Probleme mit 8kg auf dem Rücken


----------



## Jogi (14. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich hab nen Big Pack Bike 35 (35 l). Den gibts glaub ich nicht mehr, der ist schon 6 jahre und einige TRANSALPs alt.

Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Rucksack eher ein bisserl größer sein darf, denn ein prall gepackter RS sitzt nicht so gut wie ein eher locker beladener.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (14. Oktober 2002)

fast alle meiner Freunde sind mit dem Deuter transalp bei unseren Alpentouren gefahren und waren sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte allerdings den Deuter Superbike L schon zum dritten Mal auf einer Alpentour und auf einigen Mehrtagestouren mit und muss sagen das der Rucksack ausreicht. RedOrbiter hat recht ich packe nach System um alles rein zu bekommen, aber es hat bisher an nichts gefehlt, man spürt ihr kaum im schwierigen Gelände und unter 6 kg war ich immer


----------



## rob (14. Oktober 2002)

ich kann nicht wirklich zu einem modell raten da ich nicht so auf dem neuesten stand bin (habe schon seit 6 jahren meinen mr. bike).
jedoch bin ich auch der meinung das der rucksack nicht alzu groß sein sollte. wenn man mehr platz hat nimmt man nur mehr mit...

mein mr. bike von jack wolfskin hat 21l und er war zwar prppenvoll, aber da ich (wir) an unserer ausrüstung klug gesparrt hatten waren es im endeffekt nur 5,5-6kg - und immernoch zu schwer. ich frage mich wie manche mit 8-9kg schweren rucksäcken unterwegs sein können...

allgemein finde ich die wahl des rucksackes nicht soooo wichtig, denn beim biken kommt es ja weniger auf spezielle merkmale wie tragesystem, belasatbarkeit des hüftgurtes etc an. die bikerucksäcke sind sich in ihrer ausstattung alle sehr ähnlich, meine ich. deuter hat aber ein vielfältiges angebot,gute verarbeitung und ein gutes preis-leistung-verhältnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> *ich kann nicht wirklich zu einem modell raten da ich nicht so auf dem neuesten stand bin (habe schon seit 6 jahren meinen mr. bike).
> jedoch bin ich auch der meinung das der rucksack nicht alzu groß sein sollte. wenn man mehr platz hat nimmt man nur mehr mit...
> 
> ...



den wolfskin mr.bike hab ich auch, war mal 'n bicycles-schnäppchen für 60,- dm . ich bin mit ca 4.5 kilo rüber und das ding war proppevoll. der rücken hat sich gewölbt und somit war der tragekomfort nicht mehr gegeben. teilweise musste ich nach ner ungünstigen packaktion sachen außen dranhängen (kein bock wieder umzupacken).
hab mir jetzt einen deuter futura 32 zugelegt - super. dieses modell hat gegenüber dem transalpine den vorteil eines richtigen rucksack-deckels. man kann solche rucksäcke besser bepacken, da die obere öffnung großer ist.


----------



## kukuxumusu (15. Oktober 2002)

Moin,

also: Deuter Trans Alpin ist wirklich spitze. Habe einige Rucksäcke und dieser ist auch für andere Geschichten noch gut zu gebrauchen. 

Zu gross, zu viel Gepäck: Nun gut, das liegt ja an jedem selbst. Ich hatte 5,5 KG dabei inkl. Neo-Überschuhe, Regenjacke, Regenhose und Hüttenschlafsack und war in jeder Situation (Hagel, Regen Hitze...) gut ausgerüstet. Dachte erst, das Gewicht würde auf die Dauer zu Problemen mit dem Rücken führen da das eh' mein wunder Punkt ist, aber ich habe wirklich kein Problem bekommen. Also:

MEIN TIPP: DEUTER TA

Gruss

BERND


----------



## Pan (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von kukuxumusu _
> *Ich hatte 5,5 KG dabei... *



DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...

Bin eigentlich NIE unter ca. 8kg gekommen... 

Danke schon im voraus...


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...
> ...



@Pan
Wenn du soviel dabei hast machst du sicher etwas falsch. 
Mein Bikekumpel schickte mitten auf unsere Biketour dieses Jahr etwa 1 bis 2 Kilo überflüssige Dinger heim. Und er überlebte trotzdem.....

cu RedOrbiter


----------



## Allgäu-Biker (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...
> ...



Bitteschön  

5,5 kg gibt es HIER!!


----------



## Waldarbeiter (16. Oktober 2002)

meiner war bei 6 - 7 kg... am vorletzten Tag in der Schweiz kam noch die Schokolade dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenzp (16. Oktober 2002)

Auch Tatonka produziert einen interessanten 30l Rucksack, aber leicht schwerer als der Deuter. Leider war der nicht mehr vorrätig und ich habe einen Deuter Trans Alpin genommen. Der Rucksack liegt gut an, solide Verarbeitung und ist ausreichen gross um meine Spiegelreflex mit den Objektiven und eventuell auch Proviant unterzubringen. Du wirst halt jede Menge Leute treffen, die den gleichen Rucksack haben.

Lorenz


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...
> ...



poste mal deine packliste, dann können wir anfangen mit streichen


----------



## Hille (17. Oktober 2002)

Keine Ahnung, ob der Deuter gut ist, ich fahr jedenfalls immer mit meinem VauDe Rainman.
Da geht genug rein und alles ist wasserdicht verpackt.

http://www.vaude.de/opener_flash.html


----------



## Hille (17. Oktober 2002)

Auch gut sein soll der Bike Alpin 35.

http://www.vaude.de/opener_flash.html


----------



## Fubbes (17. Oktober 2002)

Ich kann bei den beiden Rucksäcken keine Halterung für einen Helm erkennen.
Bei Bergauffahrten in sengender Sonne unerlässlich. Alternativ kann man das Ding an den Lenker hängen, stört mich aber ziemlich.
Der Trans Alpin von Deuter hat eine Halterung.
Es stimmt aber, das fast jeder zweite AlpenXer diesen Rucksack hat. Abheben kann man sich damit nicht.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Idefix (17. Oktober 2002)

ist abgeschaut von Ortleb. Die bauen das Teil schon seit vielen Jahren. hat sich auch bewährt. Trotztdem ist der Trans Alpin in Sachen Verzurrmöglichkeiten am Rücken und Belüftung den Teilen überlegen. Mit dem Rainman kannst du dich ins Wasser legen und alles bleibt trocken. Allerdings "schwitzen" die Inhalte auch leichter. Kein Luftaustausch.


----------



## Super7 (18. Oktober 2002)

Also ich liebäugle auch mit einem Transalp nächstes Jahr. Ich habe 2 gute Rucksäcke daheim. Einen mit ungefähr 30 Liter und einen mit 65 Litern. Jetzt meine Frage an euch. Wieviel Liter benötigt man mindestens für ca. 7 Tage, wenn man ohne Begleitfahrzueg oder ähnlichem unterwegs ist und alles mitnehmen muss?


----------



## spOOky fish (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Super7 _
> *Also ich liebäugle auch mit einem Transalp nächstes Jahr. Ich habe 2 gute Rucksäcke daheim. Einen mit ungefähr 30 Liter und einen mit 65 Litern. Jetzt meine Frage an euch. Wieviel Liter benötigt man mindestens für ca. 7 Tage, wenn man ohne Begleitfahrzueg oder ähnlichem unterwegs ist und alles mitnehmen muss? *



mit knapp über 20 liter kommt man hin, muss aber penibelst packen und das kann nerven. mal schnell was hervorkramen ohne gleich den ganzen rucksack leerzuräumen ist nicht. 30 l ist besser, weil komfortabler und nervenschonender.


----------



## rob (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan  _
> *DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...
> Bin eigentlich NIE unter ca. 8kg gekommen...
> Danke schon im voraus...*
> ...



>Gewicht und Packmass hängen von grob 2 Variablen ab:

-Teilnehmerzahl: je mehr zusammen fahren, desto besser lassen sich Allgemeinschaftssachen (Karten, Medi-Kit, Fotoknipser, werkzeug etc) auf alle gleich aufteilen sodass es für den Einzelnen weniger ist

-deine Ansprüche: wie spartanisch oder wie doll ausgerüstet bist du und was kannst du dir erlauben wegzulassen. meine kumpels und ich hatten auf unseren alpencrossen vielw sachen nicht dabei auf die (und deren komfort) andere nicht verzichten wollen: hüttenschuhem hüttenklamotten (extra hose und shirt..), viele wechselsachen (stattdessen reisewaschmittel abgefüllt), hüttenschlafsack (würde ich aber bei vielen hüttenübernachtungen mitnehmen), überschuhe (dafür wasserdichte socken) und was weiss ich nicht noch. sicherjeitsrelevante sachen wie z.b. einen fleecepullover oder regensachen sollte man natürlich trotzdem mitnehmen.

so reicht auch ein 20-24l rucksack aus, zudem sind kleinere rucksäcke meist leichter. aber wie gesagt, es muss eigentlich jeder nach seiner facon (oh, wird das so geschrieben) entscheiden.


----------



## Ede (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *
> 
> DIE Packliste würd mich mal interessieren...
> ...



Hallo,

zum Thema Rücksack und insbesondere Gewicht gibt es einen interessanten Thread im Bike-Forum.

Bike Forum zum Thema Rucksack für Transalp und Gewicht 

Das erschlägt so ziemlich alles zu dem Thema  

Gruß
Ede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel (21. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Ede _
> *Bike Forum zum Thema Rucksack für Transalp und Gewicht
> 
> Das erschlägt so ziemlich alles zu dem Thema  *


 jaja der franziskus und seine 3,5kg geschichte ...
die antworten sind die gleichen, die er hier auch schon mal gekriegt hat.


----------



## Hille (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Fubbes _
> *Ich kann bei den beiden Rucksäcken keine Halterung für einen Helm erkennen.*



Ich befestige den Helm einfach am Klickverschluss von der "Deckelklappe".
Na also - geht doch !


----------



## Waldarbeiter (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von axel _
> *
> jaja der franziskus und seine 3,5kg geschichte ...
> die antworten sind die gleichen, die er hier auch schon mal gekriegt hat. *


naja, sie hatten auch eine 925,235 Gramm () schwere Satteltasche dabei...
und: eine Unterhose kann man ja 4 mal tragen... (vorne, hinten, rechts, links) 
ich habe mir den Luxus gegönnt jeden Tag eine frische zu haben + Socken


----------



## spOOky fish (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *
> naja, sie hatten auch eine 925,235 Gramm () schwere Satteltasche dabei...
> und: eine Unterhose kann man ja 4 mal tragen... (vorne, hinten, rechts, links)
> ich habe mir den Luxus gegönnt jeden Tag eine frische zu haben + Socken  *



2 funktionsunterhosen kann man im wechsel tragen und waschen. die trockenen innerhalb kürzester zeit. die meisten fahren eh ohne u-hose.


----------



## axel (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Waldarbeiter _
> *... eine Unterhose kann man ja 4 mal tragen... (vorne, hinten, rechts, links) ...*


ausserdem kannst du sie nachher noch wenden!
ergibt 8 tage mit einer uhose  

wozu ihr waschmittel mitnehmt moechte ich mal wissen.


----------



## Waldarbeiter (23. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von axel _
> *
> ausserdem kannst du sie nachher noch wenden!
> ergibt 8 tage mit einer uhose
> *


ne... das hab ich schon berechnet: richtigrum, falschrum und dann noch jeweils linksrum


----------



## Hattrick (24. Oktober 2002)

Zurück zur Frage

Mußt Du probieren welcher am besten passt, am besten mit ca 5-6 kg gepackt zur Probe durchs Geschäft joggen 

VauDe Splash 20, ca 5-8ltr Volumenvergrößerung, Regenhaube die wirklich dichthält (ich sag nur Harzregen  ist gleichzeitig eine gute Orientierungshilfe für hinterherfahrende Brillenträger), rauziehbarer Helmhalterung (habe ich noch nie gebraucht), Trinksystemaufnahme (betreibe ich mit Camelback 3ltr.) sowie ein vernünftiges Tragesystem. Nehme ich nächstes Jahr wieder mit zur Alpentour.


----------



## mttam (27. Oktober 2002)

der vaude bikealpin 35 hat eine helmhalterung. die ist aber so zusagen einpackbar - ähnlich wie eine regenhülle. 
ihren zweck erfüllt diese helmhalterung ganz ordentlich.
aber mal eben eine regenajcke oder ein laufrad drunter klemmen (geht z.b. am wolfskin mr. bike ziemlich gut) geht aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rigo1000 (12. November 2002)

Ich kann dir nur den Deuter Futura 32 empfehlen, der liegt super geil an und es geht alles rein was du benötigst. Super Rückenteil und ne klasse verarbeitung. Ich fahre keinen anderen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (19. November 2002)

also einrucksack den ich wärmstens empfehlen kann is der slick rock von jack wolfskin

die qualität sollte keine frage sein, das fassungsvermögen is mit 25litern wohl nicht zu klein, er is einfach gut, ohne schnickschnack, dafür aber mit komfortablen und sinnvollen kleinigkeiten:
schlüsselhaken im vorderfach, vom rucksack unabhängiges tragesystem(da kann der beutel machen was er will, er is aber immer fest am rücken ohne einem die schultern zu verrenken)
gutes belüftungssystem, anständige reisverschlüsse und kompressionsriemen, camelbak fach

is einfach gut, auch wenn ihn nicht jeder hat


----------



## Wooly (20. November 2002)

Hallo Tom,

ich habe, wie du wohl weißt, auch den Trans Alpin, wenn du willst kann ich dir Ihn gerne mal leihen, dann kannst du mal ne Tour damit fahren, ist wohl der beste Test.
Ich persönlich bin auch 100% überzeugt, der Deuter ist einfach der Beste !! ;-))

mfg Marcus


----------



## tom1ayb (21. November 2002)

Hallo Marcus 
hallo alle anderen 
vielen Dank für Eure Tips habe mir den Deuter Trans Alpin gekauft.
Danke 
Tom


----------



## Rigo1000 (21. November 2002)

Gute Wahl.........................


----------



## ruhri_uli (22. November 2002)

der vaude Alpin Rucksack ist tofte! Es gibt einen verstaubaren Helmhalter und eine interen Unterteilung, so daß alles passt und ein Fach für die Wäsche und ein Fach für Krimskrams da ist!


----------

